# Ceremonial Belt Hooks



## chrising (14 Jun 2013)

Hello,

Trying to figure out how to place these hooks onto my army deu tunic. Do I cut the fabric at the stitches?


----------



## MikeL (14 Jun 2013)

No cutting required, there are slots in the tunic you just slide the belt keepers into,  it is in between two short parallel lines of thick stitching. You slide the keepers in, and play around a bit until they catch onto some fabric inside the coat to hold them in place. 

If you can't find them, speak with your section commander or someone else in your unit to point them out.


----------

